# Empty sac, 6.4 weeks, hcg 37000!



## filipenko32

Hi, I went for an early scan today because I've had three losses in the past and there was a gestational sac but nothing else. I am 100% positive of my dates. Has anyone got any experience of this with such high hormone levels? Good and bad outcome stories welcome!


----------



## Twinkie210

I was 6 weeks 2 days by my conception date, 7 weeks 2 days by my LMP. I had only an empty sac on my early U/S. I had blood work done that same day and my hcg was over 20,000. My Dr diagnosed me with an "abnormal pregnancy" and I had to have a D&C. I had other symptoms of miscarriage too, spotting, low progesterone, severe backaches. 

I hope your outcome is better than mine!


----------



## Brianswify

I am so sorry and I hope everything works out for you..


----------



## lola161

Hi, I had a scan done at 6 weeks, I didn't get my hcg done but there was just a black empty circle on the scan and my dr told me this was perfectly normal for that stage.. (& my dates were spot on as I had IVF)
I then went mad reading everything I could find on the Internet about seeing a heartbeat at 6 weeks & blighted ovums etc and worried myself sick.. When I went back a week later the difference was huge.. Mine unfortunately didn't end well, but was no way related to the scan pic at 6 weeks, so try not to worry (easier said than done)!


----------



## lola161

Also my best friend had a scan at 7 weeks and her scan was the same (a black 10p shape she described it as) they dated it at only appx 5 weeks, although she said that she couldnt be 5 going by LMP, but she was sent away for two weeks not knowing what was going on! When she went back, her baby was there as clear as could be and they dated her over 9 weeks at that point!! They discovered she had a tilted uterus and couldn't see the sac correctly!! & her little girl is perfect....


----------



## filipenko32

Lola did your friend have an abdominal scan or a tv?
How did yours end if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tysia

my hcg was 44,000 at 6.6 and an empty sac...
i also heard all of those stories about misdiagnosed blighted ovum
but mine was not misdiagnosed :nope:

my doctor wanted me to wait at least another 10 days to confirm, i waited 2 weeks, and in two weeks the sac grew, and hcg increased, too, but no baby to be seen; ended in a d&c

did they a yolk sac at your scan?

i don't think there is anything more cruel than the blighted ovum :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi tysia, no yolk sac, nothing at all. I just feel so awful today, it's just terrible when there's nothing there isn't it? I think I will go for a rescan at 7 weeks and if there's nothing there still, I think I'll get some miscarriage tablets, don't want another erpc! X


----------



## lola161

She had to have an internal initially because they couldn't find anything abdominally, but everything was clear on a normal abdominal at the next scan!
For myself, unfortunately at an 8 week scan there was no heartbeat and the baby didn't develop any further! I had scans for a further 2 weeks as there was no bleeding etc and I had a D&E when I would have been 10 weeks! 
Have you been scheduled for another scan to check progress?? I think the uncertainty and waiting about is def the worst part of it all! I really hope u get great news


----------



## Tysia

but isn't 7 weeks too early? my doctor said there was still a chance for a miracle... i didn't believe it was possible, but i didn't want to risk it... i suffered two weeks of waiting for my baby.....
they say the final diagnosis depends on the size of the sac; do you know the measurements? unfortunately i completely cannot remember what size means it's confirmed... (but maybe mine was about 3 cm at 9 weeks? not sure...)

I am so incredibly sad by your news, Filipenko... i read some of your posts, and i was so hopeful for you........ :cry::cry:


----------



## mum2beth

I am so sorry you are going through this. Just want to send you some hugs and tell you that you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im so sorry you are going through this. I hope you get answers soon and find out what is happening. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks tysia, I don't know, with my history too I have very little hope. The doctor said to confirm a miscarriage for sure the sac needs to be 25mm with nothing in it and mine was 20mm. So I'm guessing that is 5 days away. X


----------



## Tysia

yeah, i think 25mm sounds reasonable....

they now sent me for more testing (in addition to earlier blood clotting, etc.): chromosomes/karyotypes for both me and my husband; did you have this tested yet?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah we had that and it came back clear for both of us. How many losses have you had?


----------



## Tysia

i had one mmc and one bo
i also have a very high FSH (18.2), and two doctors told me i'll never get pregnant again, and the third doctor said that with high FSH my chances for miscarriage are at least 50% if i do get pregnant


----------



## filipenko32

Tysia said:


> i had one mmc and one bo
> i also have a very high FSH (18.2), and two doctors told me i'll never get pregnant again, and the third doctor said that with high FSH my chances for miscarriage are at least 50% if i do get pregnant

Aww I'm sorry x x x Ive never actually had my fsh done. They said they didn't think i needed it as i get pregnant quickly. However I think I will get it done just to be sure. Do you get pregnant quickly, I've heard stories of people with high fsh who still get pregnant quickly and are successful? Are you my age? I'm 32 now


----------



## Jembug

I had a scan at 6 weeks going by my lmp... To see just a circle and told that I was only 4 and a half weeks pregnant- that was an internal exam.
Went back around two weeks later and saw a beautiful heartbeat... They dated me 7+3.
(still 10 days behind by dates) by 12 weeks she was perfect and they put me a week behind.
So sometimes it does work out, goodluck x


----------



## filipenko32

Wow jembug, thank you that's amazing. Do you think I have hope then? Did you ever get a reason for this? My cycle length is 27 days so there was little room for error in my dates and I did the ovulation testing etc so I knew. Were you similar and very sure of your dates? X


----------



## Tysia

I'm 37. I have endometriosis, too. Had it removed in July 2010, then got pregnant in January 2011 - not too quick. After my mmc it took me 7 months - so it's rather on a long side. But from what you're saying it seems that FSH is not your problem, so that's good.


----------



## filipenko32

Still might get it checked out though as it's worth having all the info I think. Did you ever Get that amh test done? X


----------



## Tysia

no, my RE never suggested that one; i did have AFC and it was 5 :((


----------



## filipenko32

Five on each or altogether? X x


----------



## Tysia

altogether


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry tysia x x x when i was researching all the things about ovarian reserve after my second mc, I found tons of success stories. I think as long as you're getting pregnant all is good. Wishing you the very best of luck x x x let me know how you get on x x x


----------



## Tysia

thank you, Filipenko... i'll keep trying, but it's so hard to have hope...


----------



## cazi77

oh no hun so sorry to hear you havn't had a good scan. I had v high hcg and an empty sac which was a b/o :cry: There us still some hope tho it cannot be 100% confirmed with out the 2nd scan.Big :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks cazi, when did you finally get that diagnosis? Just think this wait is going to be awful! X x


----------



## cazi77

I kept goin bk for scans until I was 8+3 then had medical management at 8 +5. They were sure at 7+3 but had one final scan to double check before they started treatment. I have heard stories on here tho where ladies 7/8 week b/o have had a heartbeat! Really do want this to work out for u x


----------

